# [Opinions] Furniture Hitbox



## Orionirico (Nov 30, 2017)

Well, firstly sorry if my english is not good enough, secondly I have to be honest with you, I just registered to share this opinion and to read all of yours.

The thing is that I find that the hitbox of the furniture is just pointless, for those who don't know what I am talking about, I mean the item/furniture collision, it is very annoying to decorate and later see that your character is not able to pass through some areas that in reality he could SURELY pass through. I got a picture for an example, let me show you:



Spoiler












But there's another kind of (let me call it) "issue", the hitbox between each item is the same headache at the time to decorate, for example I wanted to put a teddy bear next to the Christmas tree and I had to put it way too far because it didn't let me put it right next to the tree and now it looks... Well, it doesn't look at all.
I got another picture for an example:



Spoiler











So, what's your opinion about it? Do you think it's ok as it is or should it be fixed?


----------



## ravenblue (Nov 30, 2017)

That is something I have also wished could be fixed. To add a little more flexibility where the characters can walk and sit so that placed items don't have to be so spread apart.


----------



## Orionirico (Nov 30, 2017)

ravenblue said:


> That is something I have also wished could be fixed. To add a little more flexibility where the characters can walk and sit so that placed items don't have to be so spread apart.


It also would give more space for more furniture! It's all an advantage!


----------



## Ellexi (Nov 30, 2017)

It?s weird that in HHD your character would ?squish? to fit in tight spaces, but that behavior is not present in this game. I would like to see it fixed or that added. 

In my camper I have everything spaced out, however my character cannot fit in between the couch and coffee table. She also cannot fit into the full 1-square space between my decor. In the picture below she legitimately can?t walk through this area; I would need to remove a decoration, lol



Spoiler


----------



## Orionirico (Nov 30, 2017)

Ellexi said:


> It?s weird that in HHD your character would ?squish? to fit in tight spaces, but that behavior is not present in this game. I would like to see it fixed or that added.
> 
> In my camper I have everything spaced out, however my character cannot fit in between the couch and coffee table. She also cannot fit into the full 1-square space between my decor. In the picture below she legitimately can?t walk through this area; I would need to remove a decoration, lol
> 
> ...



Yea that's what I'm exactly talking about, it's a pity how limited we are at the time to decorate, we're missing a lot of awesome thematic places just because of this hitbox. >.<


----------



## Twisterheart (Nov 30, 2017)

This happens to me too. I don't understand why they did this, when like someone said earlier, in HHD your character could squeeze through spaces.


----------



## Rose (Nov 30, 2017)

Your English looks great, first off!

I agree with you. This has been an issue with all Animal Crossing titles, but with Pocket Camp especially. I think it's just an extra measure they use so your character's model doesn't clip in and out of the corners of furniture, but I absolutely agree the invisible walls around each item should be toned down a notch.

I didn't even notice the ability to squeeze through tight areas was removed for this game. I wonder why? It was so incredibly helpful in HHD.


----------



## Sheando (Nov 30, 2017)

I've noticed this too! As others have said, I have no idea why they took out the squeezing-between-items that you could do in HHD. My campground is pretty barren just to maximize accessibility.


----------



## Orionirico (Dec 1, 2017)

Twisterheart said:


> This happens to me too. I don't understand why they did this, when like someone said earlier, in HHD your character could squeeze through spaces.


Well, now that I know that I am not the only one sad about this maybe I try to communicate this problem to the developers.



Rose said:


> Your English looks great, first off!
> 
> I agree with you. This has been an issue with all Animal Crossing titles, but with Pocket Camp especially. I think it's just an extra measure they use so your character's model doesn't clip in and out of the corners of furniture, but I absolutely agree the invisible walls around each item should be toned down a notch.
> 
> I didn't even notice the ability to squeeze through tight areas was removed for this game. I wonder why? It was so incredibly helpful in HHD.


Thank you for that! About why is this feature removed for this game I think is related with the fact that hitboxes in Pocket Camp are all pure squares, the items have not a true hitbox based on their forms, they are all squares, so when you try to pass between two items you just smash your face with an invisible square >.<



Sheando said:


> My campground is pretty barren just to maximize accessibility.


Mine too... I hate being limited just for that.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 1, 2017)

Yeah I noticed it yesterday. Finally got around to redoing my entire campsite (I had just been adding small things in at the start and then forgot about it) and was surprised you couldn't walk through certain areas. I had a couch behind a table with a small gap that usually allowed your character to squeeze through and then hop on the chair or to slide on from the side. Instead my character could sit on the chair but they sat facing the way they got on not facing the table (like imagine where an armrest is (chair didn't have an armrest of course) and character sitting on that spot facing the side rather than forward with back against back of chair if that makes sense)
Hopefully they bring down the walls around furniture or add back the squeezing past action. It makes decorating a lot less fun because you either pick appearance or functionality. For me, I like being able to easily walk around my campsite and get to villagers so for now it's functionality.


----------



## Dede (Dec 1, 2017)

MindlessPatch said:


> Instead my character could sit on the chair but they sat facing the way they got on not facing the table (like imagine where an armrest is (chair didn't have an armrest of course) and character sitting on that spot facing the side rather than forward with back against back of chair if that makes sense)



Do you mean something like this?


If so, you can just tap on your character and they will turn on the chair.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 1, 2017)

Ohhh the thought to do that didn't even occur to me thank you!!! I guess chairs with armrests tho you can't sit on if they're positioned like that.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 1, 2017)

Yeah I wish there was more maneuverability, I've also been trying to get my toys in a corner with the presents so I can have them as Christmas gifts, but the spacing is just so odd. I wish there was more wiggle room.


----------



## hestu (Dec 1, 2017)

Yeah I've noticed this too and its pretty annoying. I'm hoping they'll fix it later in an update, but for now I'm just trying to avoid it at all costs lol


----------

